# Fury Is Very Slow?



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Does the fury not seem slow to you guys? Use to be a lot of people posting in here with lots of knowledgeable people replying. Now people like Frank, Hannibal an all them guys are no longer very active on here.. all you get is the occasional new guy posting an seems the same 5 people responding to all the post. Most of them are part of the site.. Is this a normal phase for the fury??


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Its slow its busy.

Story of p-fury.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Pretty normal for summer, things usually pick back up in September when school starts.

Frank and Hannibal just recently started posting again, they had been on hiatus for a while up until a few months ago -- they've been posting lots of fishing pics lately, so I'm guessing they are just out enjoying the nice weather.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Must be.. my first summer with P-Fury didn't know if it was normal lol.. I'm the opposite though, I'm out more during huntin season and don't have much going on this summer since I just moved up here. Not well established


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

P-Fury has changed a LOT over the years IMO.

I remember years ago it was a place where everything seemed new and exciting... there was a lot of horsing around but also a ton of great information being dished out.

Then it kinda got to where there was a ton of sarcasm and rudeness (and my drunk ass was right in there with the best of 'em).

Now it seems to have kinda mellowed out, there isn't as much comradery as there was for awhile, but then there isn't the rudeness and personal attacks either... it's like we all kinda 'grew up' together.









With all the fresh blood in here recently, it will be interesting to see what holds in store for P-Fury in the future.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Pman you grew up way before the rest of us







Cept GG..


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm probably one of the rude ones.. I get told all the time about what a d!*K I am... ha ha I dunno.. mostly hear it from women and the guys that work for me so maybe that's why


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Piranha Fury is still a fun place. Love seeing the new members in the lounge even though their all generic white dudes who absolutely love hunting/fishing.

We need EPIC new members. Like so EPIC GUY. The last epic member we had was RNR. In 2008 when he arrived everybodies mind was blown. We need more of that.

Step up your game nooblets.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

whats up with the RNR admiration danny? someones gotta crush


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a thing for slightly unreasonable lower class white males with deep voices and bad tattoos.

I heart you on the same level though.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Summertime is a quiet season on most forums, not just Fury.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Pfury rocks,better than one other certain "fish"forum.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Danny Tanner said:


> Piranha Fury is still a fun place. Love seeing the new members in the lounge even though their all generic white dudes who absolutely love hunting/fishing.
> 
> We need EPIC new members. Like so EPIC GUY. The last epic member we had was RNR. In 2008 when he arrived everybodies mind was blown. We need more of that.
> 
> Step up your game nooblets.


Awww gee shucks..mang~! I don't know what made me special but thanks for saying so! !!!


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> Pfury rocks,better than one other certain "fish"forum.


Who's that then


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

For all the bouts Ive had with RnR I will admit the man is pretty epic


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

10pointers said:


> For all the bouts Ive had with RnR I will admit the man is pretty epic


sh*t man that ain't nothing, come to Alberta and well go to the gym with 4oz on. That would be a bout not the debates and arguments online. That's what I live for really. I've never been mad or took something personal for longer than five seconds here. It's forgotten as soon as I hit View new posts.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ I can definitely vouch for RnR's forgiving nature and coolness factor. 
Despite the number of times we've gotten into it, and the times I've gotten drunk and been a royal dick to him, he's always come back with _"Hey man, it's cool... don't sweat it."_


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Life is too short to hold a E-Grudge...I feel like a *** just for typing that.......God knows I can be a belligerent dick sometimes...I am more narcissistic really and that rubs people the wrong way sometimes. Either way like Popeye says I ams who I ams and don't expect anyone else to be that...men get combative sometime...it is the nature of things and if you are a man than in 3 years of interaction if I haven't pissed you off then you want my manchild.....other than that it's assured I have got under your nerves!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Thats funny only white dudes that love huntin and fishin.. well that's me, just a white dude that loves that stuff an car,s engine, horsepower.. man things.. thats what I love. I guess I'm not epic.. or anything cool... ha ha aren't you just an average white dude danny?? Lol


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Didnt read all the posts. But pfuru is always slower in the summer for obvious reasons. Peaks during fall and spring


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ever since r1dermon left it just hasnt been the same


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

WHO?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bullsnake?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Ever since Dolphinswin left the site lost it's intellectual value.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yes, and n3p


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Why do you guys mention n3p?

Shred Revolution was the real hero.

Cueball? Y i want to blang man??? Im shore as hell aint broke... Immma go to the lot tommorow and look at rang rovers- i kinda like them Jeep style suvss


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

actually lets be real. since xenon left its been like this.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Whos Xenon?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Whos Xenon?


who are you? danny do you have a pfury chip implanted in your skull? every time i log on, no matter what time of day you are lurking somewhere. its creepy. i can actually sense you creepin up out of the shadows of some dark recess in the lounge when i log in. almost as if you were actually here and heard the door creak open as i entered. i turn the lights on, find an empty home with some new mail to open and as soon as i kick off my shoes and get comfortable your head shoots up from the potted plant (plant standing up on your head) next to the television saying, "HAI!"

needless to say...you're always here.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh thats just because I have no life. Kind of like you around 2005-2008. Also my advanced smartphone (retail 799$) lets me check in any time of day! Scrotum!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Oh thats just because I have no life. Kind of like you around 2005-2008. Also my advanced smartphone (retail 799$) lets me check in any time of day! Scrotum!


if you paid $800 for a f*cking phone you need to be kicked in the nuts.

wait i didnt read the scrotum part of that post. totally understandable now. disregard my above comment.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Scrotums are cool. I remember that one time I was 5 and my grandpa sat on my face. Grampa grampa dont sit on my face! I am not a chair. Crazy old man.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Scrotums are cool. I remember that one time I was 5 and my grandpa sat on my face. Grampa grampa dont sit on my face! I am not a chair. Crazy old man.


afterwards your father looked at you with a proud smile on his face. without saying it, it was obvious he saw you in a different light. "welcome to manhood" he simply replied with a hand on your shoulder. a tear in your eye, face still red with the outline of senior nut sack, you smiled back and went on your way; out of your childhood and forward into adulthood.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Central this is not your moms daily line of coke, stop derailing it. Ha!

/crickets


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

We're going though these 3 or 4 threads so quick, I'm forgetting which one I'm posting in.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

this is the cricket thread now...
we discuss everything cricket related (excluding the sport cricket)


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

After I strangle a Vietnamese hooker in the dead of the night and her screams finally fade, the sound of crickets chirping is very sobering.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> After I strangle a Vietnamese hooker in the dead of the night and her screams finally fade, the sound of crickets chirping is very sobering.


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
oh sh*t my stomach hurts








cant stop laughing at that


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Central said:


> actually lets be real. since xenon left its been like this.


LMFAO...Dont act like he interacted much with the community....Guy was non existant here anyhow.....especially the last couple years...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

lets keep it even realer than central... p-fury is slow because we have at least 100+ active members that log in daily but most are to fat to type on a keyboard and actually engage in a conversation.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

X2 ^

But Ak, if you knew Central a bit better you'd know sucking the symbolic cack of authoritive figures runs in his family.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> X2 ^
> 
> But Ak, if you knew Central a bit better you'd know sucking the symbolic cack of authoritive figures runs in his family.


Noted


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Ive been a member since 2003 and have been awy for a while!!! Last 3/4 years!! Seeing some of those old names brings back memories of the good original days!! What happened to xenon, judazz, bullsnake etc?? Anyone know??


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

They moved on thats what happened.

If your loyal to the best forum in the world, post on.

If not - go away.

We wont miss you.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

On a better note I just saved money on my car insurance by not switching to gieko.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

MFNRyan said:


> On a better note I just saved money on my car insurance by not switching to gieko.


Lul sauce


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Danny Tanner said:


> They moved on thats what happened.
> 
> If your loyal to the best forum in the world, post on.
> 
> ...


Thats nice!! Did I touch a nerve?? Sensing my first bit of hostility on the forum since my return!! Why did they move on and where too?? Not that im leaving, I am just wondering!!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

DT has a stick up his ass when anyone talks about how much better pfury was before he started posting/spamming.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Boobah said:


> DT has a stick up his ass when anyone talks about how much better pfury was before he started posting/spamming.


LOL Sounds like he has an attitude for no reason LOL I was away from the hobby coz my job took me away for a few years (Armed forces) Now im back!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes, there are times when DT can be slightly unreasonable.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

so far this thread has stolen 52 posts from other threads...

this thread is the second reason p-fury is slow


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Here comes #53...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Check out 54


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Sweet.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

*LXII*


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

.....Randall McDaniel!....


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

fail


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Boobah said:


> fail


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Double up on fail!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the first incredible hulk movie is on
im watching it

what a pile of sh*t movie

eric bana sucks


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

you guys beat sh*t into the ground
stop googling number images. its not funny anymore
at least post a picture worth a laugh


----------

